# MDC mommas meeting up for Pro-choice rally



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just thought that "us" pro-choicers should show some support today. Take a look at the site. My husband and I both hope to attend.

http://www.marchforchoice.org/


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll be there along with my dd, dh, and a whole contingent of friends. We already bought a huge banner to carry and everything.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

I want to go very badly and am trying to find someone to go with because it's just me and ds!!!

This is so very important to the women of the US!!!! Especially now with the judges being appointed by Bush.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

there's a group (can't remember which) that is going together from here but we hate to commit to go with them because we might be moving around that time. so it will probably be me and dh, dd, maybe ds, mil, fil and sil.

i wish that i could actually volunteer but maybe next time...

oh, and bush sucks!


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll be there, with ds!








I know, we can have an (unofficial, not affiliated with Mothering) MDC pro-choice group to march together! I'm local and I would love to help organize a contingent.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been planning to go for a long time, and I hope hope hope I can make it! If I do, I want to be able to find the other MDC mammas there! Let's get this organized -- how will we recognize each other? Perhaps we should arrange a place/time to meet?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

We should definitely do that. Maybe we can even do a banner. And with any luck the weather will be nice so we could think about a picnic lunch if the timing works.

mum2a&a, maybe you could change your thread title to something like MDC mamas attending pro-choice rally so people know to stop in and meet up?


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

There ya go, changed it!









I've been trying to think of what we could do. Next time I get the email from the group going from here, I'll post so you can all get an idea of what they're going to be doing.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

*


----------



## Mama Bee (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh, you guys! I'm local, too! DS & I want to play! Quirky, keep me posted, please.... I seem to be a little absent-minded these days and don't know if I'll remember to follow this thread!


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

is anyone in california going?? I am still debating it because of the transportation and Ds. I am a single mama and need to get it together because I don't know how he will react to the drive and honestly the pictures on banners from the pro-life people.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'm going to carry a sign that says:

"I am a

Stay At Home

FEMINIST"

I need to think up ideas for signs for dp and dd to carry.

How about you guys? Any ideas for what signs you want to carry?


----------



## Mama Bee (Aug 20, 2003)

That's GREAT! I'm not very creative.... so I'll probably just use someone else's idea!







:


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

I would love to go!! We are looking to move out of state and if something comes up around then, I don't know if I will be able to make it, but as of now, I'm in!! Lets all meet up somewhere.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

we will be there-myself, dd, and dh, possibly my sister as well. it's on dh's birthday







i love the stay at home feminist slogan. i need to come up with some for us too. im going to watch this thread-it'd be great to meet you all!


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I have been trying to save the money to go, but it is a long way from Juneau. The good news is that a lot of our local pro-choice community are going to be able to be there. So, if you see the ladies from Juneau, AK give them hugs.


----------



## hahamommy (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SBFmommy_
I need to think up ideas for signs for dp and dd to carry.
I love the sign (for kids) "I know I'm wanted, my mommy had a choice!"
I wish I could be there, know I'll be with you in spirit and in front of my local planned parenthood the same day








~diana


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

hey - that's a good one! Mind if I use that?


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm going, with my family and hopefully some friends.

I'm right outside DC.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

So what's a good place to meet? Maybe the Washington Monument or something?


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

*bump*


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

*bump* this is coming up soon, right?


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

*


----------



## Mama Bee (Aug 20, 2003)

I was thinking about ordering some of the buttons... I think the T's would be too small for me.







: Anyone need a place to stay? I live w/in walking distance of the capitol (it's a long walk but we could walk, none the less) & have a couch that's comfortable if you're not taller than 5'8. It's also baby-friendly b/c I have a two year old. Any thoughts on where we want to meet? Maybe we could do an updated roll-call to see who's planning on being here.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

The roll call's a good idea.

I'm still in!


----------



## Mama Bee (Aug 20, 2003)

I can't believe this after all my noise.... but DS & I are taking a much needed trip to see our family. We're leaving on April 24... it was either schedule it for then or not get to go until August. I'm wicked disappointed but I just thought, in the long run, taking DS to see his Grandparents was more important.







Talk about torn. Go make me proud, Mamas!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow! that brings back memories. I was at that march for choice when my dd was 12 yrs. old. She was with me and has been an pro choice acitvist ever since. She's 32 now.

Donna Mills and another woman who played on a show with her, a dark haired lady, very famous, (but I can't remember her name to save my life) was there and several other Hollywood people. I'll have to get my photo album out.

Some of the people from the Bill Cosby Show were there, too.

Take your cameras! It's fun and you really feel good doing what you believe in. Hope you can make a difference. (Bush sucks!)

I wish you a nice sunny day. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post if you plan to attend...


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

C'mon... Who else?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh come on!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

I wish!























I'm really bummed that I won't be there.
I'll be in PA getting fitted for a dress for my friend's wedding/ commitment ceremony.

Have a great time! I'll be there in spirit!

This is the first DC pro-choice march I've missed in many, many years!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

I wish I could go ... but no money.

I'll be there in spirit with you. And, I will continue to represent teenagers (FOR FREE) who in my state have to go to court to convince a judge that they shouldn't have to tell their parents about their reproductive choice.










I have won all seven cases I have tried!


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

I'll be there in spirit also.

Can't make the trip from Chi-town.

El

Ruth, you rock!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ruth_
*I have won all seven cases I have tried!*
YAY!!!







May I hug you?


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

*hands up* Me, dp, and dd's 1&2...


----------



## twopeasinpod (Aug 20, 2003)

If you are on the west coast - your local NARAL may have a discounted travel method for you ~ Here is the Washington state info...
http://www.wanaral.org/s01takeaction/200306274.shtml

And if you are 18-25 (I WISH) there may be scholarship help...

I know this is kinda late, but it may help someone









Maya
(NARAL member since age 12)


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Cool... now we're getting somewhere


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Ruth









I wish I could go, but I can't afford a cross country trip right now.


----------



## attachmentfeminist (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll be there!!

I'm bringing DS, my mom, sister, and her boyfriend. I'm also bringing a wagon in case toddler legs or momma backs get tired. Anybody want to go in on a hotel/motel room? We're very nice people, I promise!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yipee! LOVE LOVE LOVE your username!!!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

What does NARAL stand for?

This sounds so important, maybe I should just get into more debt just to go.

Thanks for starting this thread mum2a&a!

And, thanks Els' 3 Ones, SBFmommy, and Arduinna for the encouraging words.


----------



## Els' 3 Ones (Nov 19, 2001)

NARAL Pro-Choice America


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Used to be National Abortion Rights Action League. Now I think it's National Abortion and Reproductive rights Action League.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by isleta_
*is anyone in california going?? I am still debating it because of the transportation and Ds. I am a single mama and need to get it together because I don't know how he will react to the drive and honestly the pictures on banners from the pro-life people.*
My dd is 6. Is anyone taking their children this age? And what do you tell them about these pictures?

Edited to add: Feel free to send me a private e-mail or start a new thread so we won't derail this important one. If you start a new thread, please provide a link.


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Oops. I just started another thread in TAO. I didn't know this was here. I will be there with dh, dd and some friends! Can't wait.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll be there, with ds (20 months) and I think I know some other MDC mamas who will be there too. Are we going to try to meet up?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, so that's:

me

riotkrrn

Moon

attachment feminist

Harper

Quirky

ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, where and when are we going to meet?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

I'll be "watching" ya'll march on the internet and on TV.

--------
NEW YORK--Apr 14, 2004--Women's eNews ... will be dispatching a team of eight journalists to cover every angle of the March for Women's Lives in Washington, D.C., on April 25. The team will update Women's eNews home page, www.womensenews.org throughout the day of the march.

The march will be attended by more than 1,000 women's rights, civil rights and health care organizations, alongside religious leaders from all 50 states, to protest in the nation's capital the persistent governmental restrictions of women's health and reproductive rights. Organizers say they expect more than 750,000 marchers, an unprecedented number...Seven organizations are co-sponsoring the March For Women's Lives: the American Civil Liberties Union, Black Women's Health Imperative, Feminist Majority, NARAL, Pro-Choice America, National Latina Institute for Reproductive Health, National Organization for Women (NOW) and Planned Parenthood Federation of America.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

There are 4 days left until the March for Women's Lives!

Sunday, April 25

March Schedule

Line-up: 10AM

National Mall between the Smithsonian museums
(between 3rd & 14th)

Metro stations: Smithsonian, L'Enfant Plaza, Federal Triangle, Union Station, Archives-Navy Memorial

Morning Stage: 10AM-12NOON

Celebrities, March leaders, and VIP speakers will lead a morning rally.

MARCH: 12NOON - 1PM

People will be selected randomly by the March Production team to tell their stories about why they are marching to show on the large plasma screens during the afternoon rally so have yours ready!

Afternoon Stage: 1-4PM

Rally with March leaders, celebrities, and VIP speakers.

What to Bring Checklist

Food and drink. Although food vendors will be present, their numbers will be limited. Large coolers are not allowed on the Mall, but small hand-held coolers are acceptable. Water tents will be located throughout the Mall.

Layers of clothes. The weather in Washington is changeable at this time of year. It could start out chilly in the morning and become very warm by the afternoon!

Sunscreen

Camera

Cash for Metro fare. We recommend you purchase a Metro ticket for a roundtrip fare in the morning so you don't have to stand in afternoon lines.

Travel Guide: for information about parking and getting to the March on Sunday, April 25, including info on car parking, Metro farecards, directions, maps, and more: http://www.marchforwomen.org/travel/index.php

*********


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

C'mon guys, it's this Sunday! Is everyone who said they are going still planning to go? If we're going to meet, we need to figure out where/when, and I hate to say it but we need to figure it out now! What did everyone think of my Washington Monument suggestion? Are there any alternative suggestions? What would be a good time? 9:30? Earlier? Later? Input, please!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I think I might go. If I'm unable to find a sitter so I can study, I'll most likely head there with a few friends. What time are you thinking about meeting? The Washington Monument is probably as decent a place to meet as anyone, though you'll probably want to specify a side (Capitol or Lincoln Memorial would be the easiest).

I might do Legal Observer training on Saturday so if I do, I'll be wearing a ridiculous fluorescent green baseball cap and carrying a curly blond-headed 3.5-year-old little boy on my back. :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Dragonfly_
*The Washington Monument is probably as decent a place to meet as anyone, though you'll probably want to specify a side (Capitol or Lincoln Memorial would be the easiest).*
Can one of you who is actually in/near D.C. tell me which side faces the Mall?


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm still going but I'm not going to be able to meet. I'm trying to coordinate meeting up with others and it is getting too complicated. I'm so excited and I hope many many people show up. I hope everyone has a great march!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SBFmommy_
*Can one of you who is actually in/near D.C. tell me which side faces the Mall?*
The Mall is really on both sides, though the part that most people will be congregating on is the Capitol side. The Lincoln Memorial, Washington Monument and Capitol Building form a staight line down the Mall with the LM being at one end and the Capitol at the other.


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm still going, but I've made the decision to leave my ten yo at home.

As much as I want her to understand that we need to support each other and stand up for ourselves, I'm not sure I'm ready for her to have to face the Pro-waving-faked-pics-of-aborted-babies crowd.

She's going to stay home with her Daddy and go hiking.

I'm taking the Metro from home to the Mall. If there's a Mothering contingent, I'd be pleased to meet up.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if nobody has a better idea, then I guess it's the Capitol-facing side of the Washington Monument, at 9:30 A.M.

I don't know if I'm going to have another chance to access the internet, so after this point, if there is any further discussion of when/where we're meeting, I may or may not see it.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, I'm going to be wearing a t-shirt that says "Support Breastfeeding Mothers -- Don't Be Lactation Intolerant."


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think we're going to make it - dh and ds are feeling crappy.









Yell extra-loud for me....


----------



## twopeasinpod (Aug 20, 2003)

Y'all look so beautiful on CSPAN....taping as we speak.

I was crying with joy and laughing as one of the twins stood watching Gloria and Whoopie bouncing and waving his arms, in a rare "watching TV" moment (gasp)

I am filled with pride seeing the numbers. I was so sad we couldn't make the journey, but knew I was there in spirit (and by cell phone!







)

We will speak through voting this fall, and win the war on our health & reproductive rights! I'm so charged now...
DH & the boys will be going with me to volunteer events this summer.

*"NEVER AGAIN!!!"*

Love love love,









Maya
_Naral member since 12_
_*I believe in a Woman's Global Reproductive Rights!*_


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

:LOL

I rang my sister in California and made her listen. She thinks I'm a freak.


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

It was truly amazing. It was great to be there with my dh, my dd and my best friend. WOW! I've never seen so many people. I enjoyed the rally at the mall better than the march--very feel the love. Everyone together for a great cause and feeling so empowered. It was much less "feel the love" when we were confronted with protesters. Then there was so much anger and negative energy. Dd attracted attention from the protesters: "Aren't you glad your mommy chose life." Of course I would respond that she was lucky I had a choice but you know, it got exhausting. Lots of people called us hypocrites. Which cracks me up. Do anti-choice people really think that pro-choice people are just big fornicators and abortion-getters???? Do they not know that we have families and love babies. Whatever!! They were woefully outnumbered and I wouldn't have traded the experience for anything. It was amazing.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, first -- talk about bad timing for MDC to get revamped!

second -- how come no one told me that the Monument is now surrounded by a huge wall and you can't get to it without advance tickets??

Oh, well. I would have loved to meet up with some other MDCers, but I enjoyed the March any way, of course. I got interviewed about homebirth and I got interviewed about genital mutilation. Also, a guy gave me a floppy disk called "Bush War Crimes," but it's IBM format and I have a Mac, so if anyone wants it, just PM me your snail mail address and it's yours.


----------

